# Homemade Air Assisted?



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I am about to buy a Graco 395 AAA sprayer but am having a thought . . . What if I just bought the AA gun? I already have a couple of 440's and a compressor. Is there any reason why I couldn't run a 440 with the Graco AA gun hooked up to my compressor and get the same results the Graco AAA would give?

Just for the sake of experimentation, anyone ever do it or anything like it? :rockon:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nice pump, congrats.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

GMack said:


> . . . What if I just bought the AA gun? I already have a couple of 440's and a compressor. Is there any reason why I couldn't run a 440 with the Graco AA gun hooked up to my compressor and get the same results the Graco AAA would give?


It can work but it would be a killer on mobility unless you build your AAA into some sort of cart on wheels.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> It can work but it would be a killer on mobility unless you build your AAA into some sort of cart on wheels.


I hear that. Maybe something for shop spraying more than anything else. Of course I guess if one is willing to show up on a job with a 440 rigged to a compressor, that same one would probably also not be afraid to rig those two things up onto a handtruck! :whistling2:


----------



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

I run a 695 with my compressor and a gm 3000 wagner air assisted gun and have had no problems.One word of advise is to have a longer air hose so you can keep your compressor where you like.Also check if your 440 has something called a dead band(were the pressure fluctuates in the cycle)this will not work well with AAA.The best pump is a diaphram pump(constent pressure)or a piston pump with electronic pressure control.Hope this helps.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Good info xz.



GMack said:


> I hear that. Maybe something for shop spraying more than anything else. Of course I guess if one is willing to show up on a job with a 440 rigged to a compressor, that same one would probably also not be afraid to rig those two things up onto a handtruck! :whistling2:


It would make a killer rig for sure in a shop but your right, If you're inclined to rig up an AAA you should be able to come up with some mobility fix. If it were me I'd build some sort of cart on wheels but there are other alternatives like the mini hand truck they got at Harbour Freight.

This makes for interesting subject, I think I'll do some research on it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

zx-6 said:


> I run a 695 with my compressor and a gm 3000 wagner air assisted gun and have had no problems.One word of advise is to have a longer air hose so you can keep your compressor where you like.Also check if your 440 has something called a dead band(were the pressure fluctuates in the cycle)this will not work well with AAA.The best pump is a diaphram pump(constent pressure)or a piston pump with electronic pressure control.Hope this helps.


Pics?


----------



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Sean,I dont have any photos but if you think it will help you i will try(emphasize try)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

zx-6 said:


> Hi Sean,I dont have any photos but if you think it will help you i will try(emphasize try)


Pics always help me. 
I get the idea. I was just interested in seeing the set up.


----------



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok I will give it a try.Im not really sure how to do it so be patient.


----------



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's hoping the photos work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks zx-6 :thumbsup:

It looks like a sweet set up really. You have to pack twice as much but once you get set up it is all gravy I am sure. That Wagner gun produce a nice finish? I am sure it does, i am more asking because I know the AAA graco guns get really pricey. 
How long have you been using this set up? I bet you get a nice finish. Are you able to spray close to the same speed? Or do you have to run a bit slower?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:

i am more asking because I know the AAA graco guns get really pricey. 
[/quote]

That's the truth. After I posted this half-baked thought, I priced the Graco gun and it runs about $750. 

Thanks x6 for the pics.


----------



## zx-6 (Aug 18, 2008)

What ive found with this set up is production rates kill hvlp but hvlp has a better finish(AAA has more orange peel but still a very good finish)The most important thing is to get the viscosity spot on, i always use a viscosity cup and run the paint through at 23 seconds.It was a little expensive but in the scheme of things it has paid for its self.Ive had this set up for 4 years,i dont use it as much any more but if i need it i got it now.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Watch the moisture levels that the compressor will provide. The AAA has a stock moisture trap, but I was informed by the Graco d00d that a simple automotive fuel filter is cheaper and more effective.

Shazam!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, nothing like water drops floating on top of you paint work to mess up your day.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am still torn on getting an AAA for waterborne clears or having a dedicated pressure pot and HVLP style gun. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Ordered the AAA after being extremely impressed by a demo with the Graco rep. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 4, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Pics always help me.
> I get the idea. I was just interested in seeing the set up.


Yeah, me too. Can you please post the pictures here?.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

88dblifestyle said:


> Yeah, me too. Can you please post the pictures here?..
> 
> Thanks!


He posted the pics of the home made air assisted airless on post # 11

Or were you asking for pics of gracos AAA?


----------

